
Nobel Prize in chemistry awarded for molecular machines - alister
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2016/10/05/2016-nobel-prize-in-chemistry-awarded-for-molecular-machines/
======
chmaynard
Journalists seem to be having a difficult time describing exactly what this
prize is about. Bloomberg Radio reported that the scientists
discovered/created "molecules that perform tasks when energy is added". Huh?

